# Le meilleur logiciel de dev en JAVA sur mac os x ?



## David le Gnome (1 Mai 2003)

Hello,

J'aimerai votre avis quel est le meilleur editeur de Java sur Mac OS X? Pour moi c'est JBuilder 8, mais avez-vous d'autre avis?

Merci


----------



## Odoak (4 Mai 2003)

Selon moi définitivement IDEA d'intellij.  www.intellij.com

Pour ça rapidité et son potentiel.

Mais j'avoue que côté JBuilder j'ai seulement testé la version 5 sous PC.  Donc je ne suis pas trop trop à jour en terme de Borlean.

Odoak


----------



## David le Gnome (4 Mai 2003)

Hello,

Merci pour ta réponse, je t'avoue que je bosse aussi plus le java sur PC que sur mac. (JCreator est très cool pour les petits trucs) www.jcreator.com
mais j'aimerai dans le futur revenir sur mac, je vais tester ce programme, merci de ta réponse!


----------



## Raout (5 Mai 2003)

IDEA marche uniquement avec la version 1.4.1 de Java qui elle meme ne marche que sous Jaguar : il faut donc une fois de plus acheter cette daube de jaguar dont la valeur réelle vaut à mon avis 10 fois moins que le prix affligeant affiché par Apple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Le développement sous Mac commence tout doucement à me chauffer sérieusement et je vais en venir à passer de l'autre côté pour pouvoir développer tranquillement, le Mac commence à me gaver grave...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Raout:</font><hr /> *(...) Le développement sous Mac commence tout doucement à me chauffer sérieusement et je vais en venir à passer de l'autre côté pour pouvoir développer tranquillement, le Mac commence à me gaver grave...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu as du temps et de l'argent à perdre et aucun scrupule, vas-y: fonce.


----------



## Raout (5 Mai 2003)

je pense justement que c'est au niveau argent que le passage vers un autre OS peut etre valable (Linux comme Micro$oft)... étant donné le nombre important de logiciels de développement en freeware qui existe sur ces plateformes...

Je me suis peut etre un peu enflammé dans le post precedent (d'ailleurs la version 2.6 de IDEA fonctionne avec le jdk 1.3 mais elle est une fois de plus payante, me trompe je ?), mais je reste persuadé qu'un Mac c'est pas ce qu'il y a de mieux pour faire des économies étant donné que pour être à la page, on a interet a investir frequemment dans une nouvelle mouture de l'os qui meme s'il est tres bon, tent à se rapprocher au niveau commercial d'un concurrent connu que je ne suis pas pret de lui preferer...

Voila, c'etait juste un petit coup de gueule complètement hors sujet, mais bon... ca fait du bien...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Raout:</font><hr /> *(...)  mais je reste persuadé qu'un Mac c'est pas ce qu'il y a de mieux pour faire des économies étant donné que pour être à la page, on a interet a investir frequemment dans une nouvelle mouture de l'os qui meme s'il est tres bon, tent à se rapprocher au niveau commercial d'un concurrent connu que je ne suis pas pret de lui preferer... (...)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas sûr... si tu veux être un utilisateur Windows "honnête" qui paie ses licences, et bien il faut être prêt à raquer... Et je pense pas seulement aux prix des licences, mais aux antivirus, au temps perdu à éliminer ces virus, au temps perdu à essayer de sécuriser, en vain, son ordinateur, etc. Fais le calcul... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça grimpe vite.


----------



## cux221 (5 Mai 2003)

Je suis etonné, personne ne parle de Project Builder!!
On peut faire du java avec, et c'est gratuit.
Non?


----------



## David le Gnome (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Raout:</font><hr /> * je pense justement que c'est au niveau argent que le passage vers un autre OS peut etre valable (Linux comme Micro$oft)... étant donné le nombre important de logiciels de développement en freeware qui existe sur ces plateformes...

* 

[/QUOTE]

Et bien je suis malheureusement d'accord avec toi... niveau programmation c est la zone sur Mac, y a juste quelques petits outils mal fini qui tiennent pas compte de la mise en page...

Le mac est une machine pour graphiste, mais de moins en moins pour programmeur.

En plus on a rien qui arrivent au niveau de dot net!


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par David le Gnome:</font><hr /> *(...) Le mac est une machine pour graphiste, mais de moins en moins pour programmeur.

En plus on a rien qui arrivent au niveau de dot net!  * 

[/QUOTE]

De plus en plus tu veux dire. Les développeurs Unix s'intéressent beaucoup à notre plateforme.

Par contre, tu as raison, rien n'arrive au niveau de .Net... Faut dire que faudrait vraiment se baisser pour y arriver. Vive Java!


----------



## David le Gnome (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Par contre, tu as raison, rien n'arrive au niveau de .Net... Faut dire que faudrait vraiment se baisser pour y arriver. Vive Java!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ha tu vraiment bossé sur dot net ? je pense pas car tu peux taper du java dedans, donc se que tu dis n'a pas de sens!!!

Tu peux y aller en C en C sharp, même en Lisp ou en Eiffel si tu veux.

Faut pas croire que Java = Mac = gratuit
et PC = Microsoft = cher

Rien n'est blanc ou noir, tout est gris!


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par David le Gnome:</font><hr /> *(...) Rien n'est blanc ou noir, tout est gris!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Y a aussi pas mal de brun...


----------



## David le Gnome (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Y a aussi pas mal de brun...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Y'a pas mal de brun, sauf qu'Apple est en train de nous le vendre à prix d'or!

David


----------



## cux221 (10 Mai 2003)

Desolé, mais je ne vois pas où est le pb. Si on veut faire de l'eiffel un emacs et un terminal suffisent largement pareil pour le C. Il n'y a pas besoin de visual. Si je regarde à la fac tous les chercheurs sont sous Solaris et bosse avec Emacs (voir vi) et un xterm.


----------

